# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Carson daly

## PinkButterfly

Carson Daly on the TODAY SHOW loved his interview and what he said about Mental Health and how he has had to deal with Panic and Anxiety . 

He stated that it is How he is hardwired.. I loved that he said that and more because it is true . I am so glad the Media is now covering Mental Health more.

----------

